# Sophie Looks stunning...finally



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful job! My 'show dog' is also just a pet.  He isn't as good as he should be in the ring because he is such a mama's boy, but we are working it out.


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Outwest, none of mine are "good in the ring", but Soph was my VERY first dog. Bought as a pet, it is a long story but she got me hooked on dog shows. I have learned SO MUCH, I have a great mentor now and 2 that should easily be grand champs. But Sophie will always be my special one.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You speak the truth; Sophie sure is stunning! How delightful for you, and how nice to see. Pretty amazing what a good poodle can ignite in you, eh? It's great you're enjoying "the wild ride" so very much. Thanks for sharing some of it with us. Best of luck going forward!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow, you really "hooked Sophie up"! 

She looks BEAUTIFUL! She does have a shot of actually winning some contests! Good luck on your current contest!

I am glad that she opened up a new interest/hobby for you and that she is PET/ friend first and show dog second.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Oh my, she is beautiful!!! You did good!!! no great!!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a beauty. Best of luck getting that championship.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Yay for poodles of colour! Wishing lots of points to rain down upon you! Hope you take the time to tell us even more of your story 

Rebecca


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She looks lovely! Best of luck in acquiring her championship! Is that Laurie Campbell with her?


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yup. that's Laurie with her. Thanks for all the nice comments. Just wish I could start to get some points on her:-(


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She IS a beauty..........She deserves those points! Good Luck and thank you for sharing her!


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice!!! Hang in there, it will happen!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

She is stunning!!! Good luck!


----------

